# Bear Bow



## watermedic23 (Aug 23, 2006)

post a pic, but it should be written somewhere on the bow.

Chuck


----------



## ocoeekid (Oct 23, 2009)

Attached are the photos of my bow any help would be awesome. The Bear that i have has no model number or name just the logo tape on the limbs.


----------



## floridabowman (Mar 1, 2009)

My son has a Sparrow Hawk II, looks just like that.


----------



## snowcamp62 (Oct 9, 2009)

:darkbeer::darkbeer: wow


----------

